# Great New Design for Incra Router Plate Inserts



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice job Incra!
They took their already amazing steel inserts and made them even better.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review Greg. Looks like a good design, and it's not gonna kill your wallet


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Those look nice…not a fan of plastic..


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Greg, I have the same lift and have contemplated buying this set as well. What are you using under the table for dust collection? Do you have a box that surrounds the router? They have a clean sweep box as well but I can just make one. Pics would be great if possible.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Matt…I would definitely recommend getting these plates as they really make a difference. Here is a link to my Lumberjock page with the router table I built. It hardly seems like it was 3 1/2 years ago that i built it.
The lift shown in the photo is not the one I currently use. It is now a spare with a 3.5 hp router that I insert in the table for panel raising. My master lift II has a Bosch 1617 and it is best for most applications…


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Incra is just a few miles from my house, so I get the privilege of picking my stuff up from them directly and usually sneak into the "war room" to see what they are working on next. If you make it to Dallas it is well worth it to go by there and try to see Perry. You will walk away smarter than when you went in.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Silly…I hope to get to visit Incra one day soon. I have spoken too Perry several times and enjoyed our conversations. I am applying to shows in the Dallas and Ft. Worth area and if get juried in and get into the shows I will most certainly stop by Incra.
I have a good bit of their products and every one is very impressive quality.


----------



## UglySteve (Sep 29, 2010)

Where did you get these? I looked at rockler and amazon with no luck


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Ugly Steve…I bought them direct from Incra


----------

